
Napier's Bones - benbreen
https://history-computer.com/CalculatingTools/NapiersBones.html
======
neonate
[https://www.nms.ac.uk/explore-our-
collections/stories/scienc...](https://www.nms.ac.uk/explore-our-
collections/stories/science-and-technology/napiers-bones/) is also about this.

